# Help! OCing



## aarons14 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have an older computer and I want to overclock it as an experiment. I know the results won't be that good considering how old it is but you got to start little right?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well you need to tell us what your specs are because you have to do different things on different computers.

if your system is an oem system such as a del, hp or gateway etc then you can forget about overclocking.


----------



## aarons14 (Sep 8, 2014)

Specs: 
Brand: HP
Model: Pavilion a400n
CPU: Intel Celeron
RAM: 32
RAM EXT: No
GPU: Can't find
GPU: EXT: No
Mother board: Micro-Star
Model: MS-6577
Cooling: Standard; 1 CPU 1 Intake
Sata: Primary, secondary master, and primary slave


----------



## aarons14 (Sep 8, 2014)

Any thing I can do to speed it up?
And why can't you OC a oem


----------



## aarons14 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey if you can't overclock a standard computer where would I get one that I could overclock and not be afraid to screw it up?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You have to be patient for people to respond I am in a different country and therfore a different timezone to you.

You cant overclock oem systems because systems like that are designed to be crap and fail at some point so you buy another one. The manufacturers lock the important settings you need to change to avoid people overclocking them braking them and then putting in false warranty claims.

The only computers you can properly overclock are either from companies that build them for you with the hardware you select or you buy the hardware you want and build it yourself.

I have never bought an oem system since 1995 since then I have always built and overclocked my own systems.

If you feel your system is slow there are various methods you can do to help speed it up a bit like defragging the hard drive, cleaning temporary files, making sure you run regular virus scans and not filling the hard drive up.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Overclocking in the past was sometimes useful. I used to get a year or two extra utility out of single-core systems this way. However, with modern multi-core, multi-threaded, cached central processors clock speed is only one aspect of processing power.

In order to overclock successfully you need a processor capable of overclocking (e.g., the "k" versions of Intel processors), a motherboard with hardware and a BIOS capable of overclocking and an aftermarket cooler. OEM computers usually have none of these.

Overclocking enthusiasts usually are tweaking their systems as a hobby, rather than to enable them to perform that much better than they do from the factory. Many enthusiasts spend hundreds of dollars to glean only a few percent better system performance.

Overclocking voids warranties and shortens the life of components. However, if you just like to play around with your computer for its own sake rather than wanting the least-expensive, most-stable system that does the job, then by all means overclock. There are several sites and forums where the members like to overclock as a hobby. Just do a search for "overclocking" and you will find the most popular listed first.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

aarons14 said:


> Hey if you can't overclock a standard computer where would I get one that I could overclock and not be afraid to screw it up?


OEM PC's use lower quality components and OC'ing requires top quality components to be stable and avoid damage. 
Building your own PC insures top quality and would allow for OC'ing though OC'ing is basically pointless with new PC's. 
We have a Suggested Build List for building. All use top quality known compatible components: Building


----------

